# child settlement visa - appendix 1 or appendix 2???



## zaff (Feb 10, 2015)

this looks to be the final hurdle for us in applying for visas for my wife and two children.. 

I am a UK citizen and will be the sponsor for my wife (who will apply for a settlement visa as a spouse) and our two children. We are required to fill in appendix 2 for the spouse visa. 

When filling out the beginning of the application for the two children, for a settlement visa for a child, a pop up comes up on the visa4uk website that says we must fill in appendix 1.

After reviewing appendix 1 and reviewing appendix 2, it would appear that appendix 1 does not really apply to us or our situation like appendix 2 does. It would appear that we would fill in appendix 1 but we would be filling out the wrong appendix. 

For example: to fill out appendix 1 the basis you are going to the UK "as the child of settled parents or with one parent who has limited leave as a partner or parent granted under the rules in force before 9 July 2012" is my only option for the children. But both parents are not settled, and one parent does not have limited leave yet as a partner. This makes the option not valid.

After paying and speaking to someone at UKVI, they advised they couldn't tell me one way or another if I should fill out appendix 1 or 2. 

On appendix 2, the basis you are going to the UK "as the child of a parent who is applying for entry clearance as a partner or the child who is applying to join their parent who is already in the UK..." is more appropriate to our situation. 

Can anyone who has applied for both a spouse and child visa at the same time tell me which appendices were used to complete the process?

thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's the same Appendix 2 for all three of you, one per person.
Appendix 1 is for a child whom you are bringing independently (i.e. their parents are already in UK) and so you only need to meet the maintenance requirement, as are a tiny number who still qualify under the pre-2012 rules.


----------

